# hand sucking?



## zoe87

my lo is 6 weeks old and has started sucking on her hands...what does this mean? she does it straight after feeds also so i know its cos shes not hungry. is it just a comfort thing


----------



## lolababes

My LO does this all the especially after a feed, he normally does it to go to sleep (he's a thumb sucker) I think it probably is a comfort thing xx


----------



## Ginger1

Yes, it's a comfort thing :)

Harry sucks his thumb too, and he started at about 6 weeks as well. There's not really a lot you can do to stop it at this age, so I'm just having to go with it, and try to get him to drop the habit when he's old enough to learn ( and my dentist said it's only a problem if they carry on once their adult teeth are coming through). He only does it when he's tired and just about to fall asleep, and it then drops out when he passes out.

Harry starting this also coincided with him self-settling and sleeping through the night, so it's not all bad!


----------



## BunnyFace

It's developmental :) She's experimenting, my LO used to have her hands in her mouth constantly at that age :flower:


----------



## carolyn_s

Both my LO's sucked their thumbs/hands...they grow out of it xx


----------



## Pixxie

Shes just learning that her hands belong to her, its normal :) xx


----------



## pigginteacher

My LO does this too, I just let her, as mentioned before its all part of their development just not very pleasant!! (spitty hands yuk) lol


----------



## fairypop

My LO started doing this a week ago, he does it after a feed, before a feed, in the middle of the night, any time he doesn't have anything else better to do. Makes these loud sucking and chomping noises. Trouble is sometimes he makes himself sick from all that hand munching so I have to stop him!!


----------



## aliss

This is one of those "it's going to get worse before it gets better" things :rofl: But in all seriousness, at this age, they cannot yet reach for & grasp objects but are now alert enough to notice a permanently attached object in front of them (the hand). They don't actually understand it is their hand at this age, but it sure is fun to suck on!!!


----------



## Shabutie

Amara is 6 weeks today, and she recently has started to suck her fingers, I just put it down to her realising she has fingers.

x


----------



## stephmum2be

Its a comfort and development thing, isabella constantly has her hands in her mouth and she sucks really loudly lol. They'll grow out of it soon though x


----------



## aliss

Shabutie said:


> Amara is 6 weeks today, and she recently has started to suck her fingers, I just put it down to her realising she has fingers.
> 
> x

:rofl: Sometimes we are so absorbed by TV,movies,computers,rock concerts that we forget how entertaining & exciting it can be to just discover.... a hand!


----------



## mummykins

I guess its how they get to know about themselves too.


----------



## CosplayMummy

My daughter is 6 weeks today. She's always sucked her hands, but the past couple of days she's found her thumb! And only wants that now. She gets so frustrated because she can't work out how to get it from under her fist to her mouth. And with some help, once she has it, it's staying there!
I found it's a comfort thing. She was trying to suck her thumb during the night when she woke up but wasn't hungry.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It is developmental. She has discovered her hand and realises that she likes sucking on it. Holly used to do it a lot too. It can also be comforting for them.


----------

